# FGR - First Graphene



## perthstorm (14 February 2011)

What is everyones view on this company?


----------



## prawn_86 (14 February 2011)

*Re: ROB - Robe Australia*



perthstorm said:


> What is everyones view on this company?




Care to give us some information as to who they are and what they do?


----------



## Knobby22 (14 February 2011)

*Re: ROB - Robe Australia*

Yes, all I know is that Robe is a great place to have a holiday!!

Looked it up, Tolhurst is sold and other things. I am not sure what is left, their raising failed and they want to do another one.

The price jumped which is suss in my opinion.

You will have to do some convincing to get me to look closer.


----------



## skc (14 February 2011)

*Re: ROB - Robe Australia*



perthstorm said:


> What is everyones view on this company?




Just a shell company... no assets or business operations to speak of.

Only good for a backdoor listing imo.


----------



## asx256 (27 November 2011)

*Rob - Robe australia limited*

Just came accross this stock on my daily scan. Chart looks good atm, like to get more thoughts on this one. Has any one looked at it yet?


----------



## So_Cynical (27 November 2011)

*Re: Rob - Robe australia limited*



asx256 said:


> Just came accross this stock on my daily scan. Chart looks good atm, like to get more thoughts on this one. Has any one looked at it yet?




http://www.robeaus.com.au/2011_Annual_Report.pdf

They own next to nothing, have lots of shares, issued free options and have flagged another capital raising to pay for exploration permits etc.


----------



## System (14 January 2013)

*Re: MRF - Mongolian Resources*

On December 31, 2012, Robe Australia Limited (ROB) changed its name to Mongolian Resources Limited (MRF).


----------



## springhill (6 April 2013)

*Re: MRF - Mongolian Resources*

MRF heading back towards requotation with a cap raise completion and a project acquisition on the cards. New money was raised at 20c, but it would suprise me if it traded far above the current SP of 14c.
The near term future probably relies solely on what the company is acquiring and the terms surrounding it.

MC - $8.4m
SP - 14c
Shares - 59m (24m escrowed for 24 months)
Options - 20m (+23m unlisted)
Cash - $2.8m

*TRADING HALT*
• The Trading Halt is requested pending the release of an announcement concerning a potential acquisition currently being finalised;
• The Trading Halt is requested for the period ending 8.00am on Tuesday 9 April 2013


----------



## System (18 December 2013)

*Re: MRF - MRL Corporation*

On December 18th, 2013, Mongolian Resources Limited changed its name to MRL Corporation Limited.


----------



## 1ryanmurphy (13 May 2015)

*MRF GREAT ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!*

Awesome news for the future of this company. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/company.do#!/MRF


----------



## System (7 December 2015)

*Re: FGR - First Graphite Limited*

On December 7th, 2015, MRL Corporation Limited (MRF) changed its name and ASX code to First Graphite Limited (FGR).


----------



## pixel (24 November 2016)

Recent upbeat news has helped support the sp. I make 11.5-12c the current zone of resistance, but if that were broken, a fast and furious rally should ensue.





So far it's highly speculative, so DYOR.
I have bought a small starter posi.


----------



## pixel (20 January 2017)

Looks like it's breaking today. Shame I didn't hold onto them over Christmas.
See today's announcement about the BEST battery:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01821135


----------



## System (27 December 2017)

On December 27th, 2017, First Graphite Limited changed its name to First Graphene Limited.


----------



## greggles (27 February 2018)

FGR announced after the close yesterday that they have commenced graphene production at their commercial graphene facility located in Henderson, Western Australia.

The market liked the news and FGR is up 4c to 17c, only a few cents off their January high of 20c.


----------



## Buckfont (30 June 2018)

FGR have joined the Graphene Engineering and Innovation Centre (GEIC) at Manchester Uni, arguably the worlds foremost institution for graphene research. That puts FGR centre stage to participate in a think tank of scientists and further knowledge. This vid will explain to future potential for FGR.


----------



## Buckfont (29 July 2018)

Last week FGR announced an agreement to supply its
graphene to
FlexeGRAPH
, a start-up company that claims
to have the first breakthrough in liquid coolants for 90
years. Graphene is added to coolants to achieve 40-60%
better heat dispersion. At this stage there is only a small
amount of FGR graphene required, but if the tests prove
effective, it is another potential source of demand that FGR
is well positioned to supply.
FlexeGRAPH is targeting a market worth $3bn in Australia
alone, but much bigger globally.

http://www.manmonthly.com.au/news/fgr-supply-graphene-advanced-cooling-products/


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 July 2018)

I have invested in a graphite stock but mainly as a battery anode supplier of the future. Graphene is being touted as revolutionary but is still in its infancy with product development. How long to wait? Large scale production from somewhere would get attention. FGR is a speculative investment with upside for sure.  

Price at posting = 19.5 cents.


----------



## Ann (20 March 2019)

*First Graphene showcases PureGRAPH to global markets, ahead of sales*
_
First Graphene (ASX: FGR) is showcasing its technology and products to the world through a series of presentations to investors in Hong Kong, London and New York – paving the way to begin selling its graphene material globally. 

In late January, First Graphene secured Registration, Evaluation, Authorisation and Restriction of Chemicals approval to legally sell up to 10 tonnes per annum of graphene materials into UK and European markets.


Meanwhile, in Australia, the equivalent process involves registering its PureGRAPH product with the National Industrial Chemical Notification and Assessment Scheme, with First Graphene lodging its application to secure this mid-last month. _

First Graphene anticipates it will be given the greenlight to start selling its PureGRAPH in Australia by the end of May. More..


----------



## greggles (22 May 2019)

First Graphene reaching new all-time highs today, but surprisingly there is no news acting as a catalyst for the share price increase. Volume started to increase noticeably yesterday and has increased again today.

FGR currently up 10.3% to 21.5c so far today.

News around the corner perhaps?


----------



## Buckfont (22 May 2019)

greggles, Andy Goodman is giving a talk today at the USA's National Graphene Association event in Washington DC and Warwick Grigor is talking tomorrow I believe. Maybe there has been some tasty morsels given out to entice buyers.

https://www.nationalgrapheneassociation.com/


----------



## greggles (22 May 2019)

Buckfont said:


> greggles, Andy Goodman is giving a talk today at the USA's National Graphene Association event in Washington DC and Warwick Grigor is talking tomorrow I believe. Maybe there has been some tasty morsels given out to entice buyers.
> 
> https://www.nationalgrapheneassociation.com/




Interesting stuff @Buckfont. Thanks for the info. As you suggest, this may have something to do with the recent increase in both volume and share price for FGR.


----------



## Buckfont (28 May 2019)

FGR are waiting on the OK from NICNAS, National Industrial Chemicals Notification and Assessment Scheme, giving them the opening for graphene sales into the Australian market, which has been the only hurdle that needs to jumped over for the SP to take off. Was expected in May, but for one reason or another has been delayed.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 January 2020)

FGR lifting from its torpor. After a year long decline, had been wallowing around 13c and definitely sub 15c since Nov. Volume also picking up in last couple of days.

There was a very technical announcement about controlling graphene oxide surface oxidation levels, with the implications of production of consistent material that can meet specifications of graphene oxide in a range of applications.

QC and scalability; that's what it's all about?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 January 2020)

and now FGR is 20c on volume (well, 3 million shares transacted). No speeding ticket yet.

Its funny how the buyers fill in behind.


----------



## fergee (30 January 2020)

first-graphene-advances-benign-oxidised-graphene-processing-technology


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 April 2020)

Trading Halt - Capital raising


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 May 2020)

Recent steps by FGR have been small, the energy and awareness from presentations and conferences has faded. A cap raise in April '19 stimulated some interest but that fell away soon after.

And then the foot came off the PR pedal; with the last 12 months revealing incremental activity that is only around the edges, and in small steps of diverse industrial applications
- fire retardant
- safety boots
- mining hardware
- extrusion plastics
- oyster baskets

Right now, there's a non-renounceable entitlement issue of 1 Share for every ten held by those Shareholders registered at the Record Date at an issue price of $0.13 per Share, together with 1 free attaching New Option for every one Share subscribed for and issued.

There's a few cents in the options (FGROC - exp. Aug 2021) but headstock has retreated to issue price. Whether this perceived premium holds up after issuance remains to be seen.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 May 2020)

maybe a bit of interest in the company today. Entitlement issue still current and SP likely to open above the 13c level



> FGR and planarTECH had agreed to collaborate to rapidly test and implement the use of PureGRAPH® materials into planarTECH’s anti-static coatings for PPE.  Initial materials development activities have been completed, and planarTECH will progress to the incorporation of PureGRAPH® material in the large-scale manufacturing of protective face masks.  Further graphene enabled products in the PPE sector are expected to emerge from the collaboration in the coming months.



FGR supplying 1 Tonne of graphene in the first year.

Ray Gibbs, Chairman for planarTECH (Holdings) Ltd., said, “We have experienced substantial, rapid and qualified enquiries for the graphene mask.  The 35 or so we are pursuing all require a fast turnaround of 2-3 weeks where potential orders could be very significant.  This increasing demand has meant we needed to secure a robust graphene supply to ensure we met the known market demand.  We have been impressed with the speed of response and high quality, consistent product from First Graphene which is crucial in urgently supplying this much needed product across the world.“


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 June 2020)

Successful $6.2m raising from entitlements issue with shareholders contributing ~$4.4m (70%).

Recent rights issue of 1 new for every 10 shares, at 13c, with one free attaching option (ASX:FGROC) for every Share subscribed for. 

Eligible shareholders subscribed for 18,931,827 Shares as part of their entitlements, representing 40% of all Shares offered under the Offer, being 47,508,978 Shares. Those who applied for their full entitlement were also able to apply for shortfall in excess of their entitlement, and these applications totalled a further 14,559,643 Shares. The remaining shortfall of 14,017,508 Shares received high interest and the book was closed in less than 24 hours.

(_Hold and took part_)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2020)

with FGROC options due to lapse in less than 11 months, or with 13c to be paid on the call, why would a bunny race in and buy 400K of them up to 22c, when the head stock can be bought on market and pay only 13.0-13.5c?

They've had a cent or two in them all along, but more than x1.5?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 September 2020)

There has been a small breakaway from the 12-13c level of late. The oppies hanging over the stock probably keeping a lid on things (though the money to flow in could be handy next year).

Versions of their premium graphene product, PureGRAPH® powders, have been provided for customer testing and evaluation;
_• PureGRAPH®5 ... fabric development, composite materials, energy storage _
_• PuregRAPH®10 ... wear linings, marine applications, thermoplastic materials,  bulk materials handling, coatings, composite materials, rubber development _
_• PureGRAPH®20 ... Automotive applications, marine applications, recycled materials, sports equipment, bulk materials handling, coatings, composite materials, wear linings, rubber development, thermoplastic materials, aquaculture, building material._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 October 2020)

a rather reflective (some might say apologetic) address from the  Chairman:

...._Whether it is a small company or an industry leader, every company considering the benefits of graphene will need to undertake extensive test work.  Even when they decide they want to use graphene each potential customer needs to decide how much to add and how to incorporate it into their particular product.  It has to decide on the quality of graphene it needs to achieve the desired benefits, considering the costs and the impact of the pricing of its product.  It also needs to consider product differential issues.  If the product is better and lasts longer, how does it introduce a line to the market without cannibalising its existing sales book?  The objective is to increase sales revenue, not reduce it.  Irrespective of how much better a product may be with graphene, there is no incentive to introduce it unless the profit motive is satiated._


----------



## basilio (11 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> a rather reflective (some might say apologetic) address from the  Chairman:
> 
> ...._Whether it is a small company or an industry leader, every company considering the benefits of graphene will need to undertake extensive test work.  Even when they decide they want to use graphene each potential customer needs to decide how much to add and how to incorporate it into their particular product.  It has to decide on the quality of graphene it needs to achieve the desired benefits, considering the costs and the impact of the pricing of its product.  It also needs to consider product differential issues.  If the product is better and lasts longer, how does it introduce a line to the market without cannibalising its existing sales book?  The objective is to increase sales revenue, not reduce it.  Irrespective of how much better a product may be with graphene, there is no incentive to introduce it unless the profit motive is satiated._




Interesting observation.  One can see that for many companies producing a new "you bewt" product that  (unfortunately)  outperforms and outlasts anything else they produce might not be in the companies best interest. 

Perhaps new users for graphene may have to come from companies trying to break into established markets or establish a  new product which utiliises the particular qualities of graphene which can't be replicated.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 November 2020)

*F*inally *G*aining *R*espect


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 November 2020)

still heading higher, large chunks going through on occasion






(Hold; sold the FGROC oppies today  at 29c)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> still heading higher, large chunks going through on occasion
> 
> (Hold; sold the FGROC oppies today  at 29c)



FGROC at 2.9c, that is. I'll let someone else stump up the 13c a share, to convert by Aug 21.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 January 2021)

nudging higher ... now 32c


Supercapacitors Challenge Batteries: Powerful Graphene Hybrid Material for Highly Efficient Energy Storage 

https://scitechdaily.com/supercapacitors-ch...energy-storage/


> The team ... has now developed a  novel, powerful as well as sustainable *graphene hybrid *material for  supercapacitors. It serves as the positive electrode in the energy  storage device. The researchers are combining it with a proven negative  electrode based on titan[ium] and carbon.... The stable connection between the nano-structured components has huge   advantages in terms of long term stability: The more stable the bonds,   the more charging and discharging cycles are possible without   significant performance impairment.
> 
> For comparison: A classic lithium accumulator has a useful life of  around 5,000 cycles. The new cell developed by the TUM researchers  retains close to 90 percent capacity even after 10,000 cycles.....


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 April 2021)

*Patented process converts petroleum feedstock to graphite, graphene and green hydrogen* 

(doesn't get a Market Sensitive *! *)

HIGHLIGHTS 

_One-step cavitation process converts petroleum feedstock to graphite/graphene materials well suited for battery anodes.  _
_Hydrogen is made as a by-product without CO2 generation. _
_Patents granted and pending ensure process is exclusive to First Graphene.   _
_Opportunity for oil producers to enter the green energy market_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 April 2021)

and also



> The company now quoted on the OTCQB trading platform in the USA, trading under the OTCQB:FGPHF ticker.  This initiative has been undertaken to cater for increased investor and trading interest within the USA and provides expanded global investor access when viewed with the Company’s Frankfurt quotations




someone is seeing something .. 6 month daily chart (20d MA)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 June 2021)

it would seem that, rather than invest energy and resources trying to get to scale, FGR might be aiming to be the corner store of graphene supplies. In terms of quality control, it may be a fruitful pathway.

Commercial Updates  

*First repeat production orders of PureGRAPH® fulfilled*

Aquatic Leisure Technologies launches PureGRAPH® enhanced Graphene Nano-Tech Pool range 
Steel Blue launches PureGRAPH® enhanced GraphTEC™ work boots 
Ascent Shipwrights launches first PureGRAPH® enhanced boat 
newGen Group moves to production of ArmourGRAPH™ wear liners 
Katana Surf completes collaboration on PureGRAPH® enhanced surfboards


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 August 2021)

big dump of FGR stock at open.. Not huge vol but enough to drop it to 20c, some 15% and a low for since Nov 2020.

That is what happens with speccies that don't keep the narrative running, I guess. And no real conviction for anyone to buy the dip. Not yet.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 October 2021)

First Graphene has been on a slide, going down, since the start of the year, low 30's to 17c recently, but recent 5 day spell has broken that downtrend.  Have seen strong buying and a 20% lift to 22.5c this morning


----------



## Greynomad99 (18 October 2021)

perthstorm said:


> What is everyones view on this company?



A very volatile stock - not for the fainthearted! Any stock that can gain/lose 50% of its value as this stock has done over the past 6 or 7 years is not for me. However, it seems to have bounced off a support level but may strike resistance around $0.24 Every so often it falls back to that blue dashed line of long-term support and if it turns around $0.24 that could be where it heads. Of course, nothing in trading is ordained - so another rocket up to $0.33 is always possible.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 October 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> A very volatile stock - not for the fainthearted




_First Graphene gears for growth through new “market-maker” strategy_

*HIGHLIGHTS *

Market-maker strategy adopted to bolster role as a leading global provider of graphene and graphene-based products
Inclusion of innovative partners in key industries to prove benefits of graphene-enhanced products
Commercial managers have been appointed with responsibility for key verticals
Partnerships are already underway with innovative players in concrete and cement, plastics, composites and coatings and inks.
_Market-maker, not just market provider _


> Over the last two quarters, First Graphene Limited has undertaken a comprehensive review of its _go-to-market _strategy.  Whilst remaining as a ... *provider *of high-quality graphene through its PureGRAPH® product range, it will also be putting renewed focus and emphasis into *driving graphene demand*.




_.... _Channelling Twisted Sister_: "We're not going to take it, any more"

..._. now 25c


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 December 2021)

FGR keep plugging away. & up a few cents (to 23c) ... And there's a problem; when will the selling drive it down again?

_Graphene-based supercapacitor materials deliver 85% improvement in energy density levels _

HIGHLIGHTS

_Continuing test work demonstrates 85% improvement in energy density and a 300% better capacitance than activated carbon cells_
_Independent testing demonstrates PureGRAPH® hybrid active materials have specific capacitance multiple times greater than activated carbon _
_Roadmap to high power and energy density devices established _
_Relationships established with development partners for further optimisation of the supercapacitor devices_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> it would seem that, rather than invest energy and resources trying to get to scale, FGR might be aiming to be the corner store of graphene supplies.





First Graphene signs exclusive technology partnership deal with established US graphite materials company NeoGraf Solutions 
Targeted to reach and exceed minimum annual uptake of 10 tonnes of PureGRAPH® within five years with performance measures in place .



> _The 10-year agreement to develop and grow the graphene market in the USA is subject to performance measures that commence with a minimum uptake of two tonnes of First Graphene’s PureGRAPH® product in year one as a means to establish and build market share. With strong expectations of growth, that will scale up to a 10-tonne minimum by year four and then in excess of 10 tonnes thereafter with precise quantities to be determined by annual review.
> 
> NeoGraf will sell the PureGRAPH® product line under its Graf-X brand, which is well known and has an established reputation in the US market. Due to its repeatable specifications, high aspect ratio platelets and availability in large volumes, PureGRAPH® was deemed to be a good fit with the Graf-X brand. _



_- capitulation?_


----------



## JohnDe (22 May 2022)

I've noticed quite a few articles on graphed over the past 6 months.



> The wonder material graphene may have found its killer app​_It will help decarbonise industry, produce greener concrete and make hydrogen_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 July 2022)

Lifting off recent lows; now 13c. Quarterly out:

_Record Q4 revenue of circa A$359,000, closing FY22 with circa A$723,000 total revenue, which is 111% revenue growth against FY21 _
_Q4 revenue breakdown consists of 46% from Composites and Plastics, 31% from Cement/Concrete, 12% across Coatings, Adhesives, Sealants and Elastomers, and 11% in Energy Storage and other revenue streams _
_Forward-looking orders received for fulfilment within FY23 totalling circa A$160,000 _
_Joint Development Agreement signed with Greatcell Australia* for development of perovskite solar cells_
_* _Australian-based Greatcell specialises in the development and utilisation of photovoltaic technologies, specifically Perovskite Solar Cells, to convert low and ambient light to electricity. These solar cells are designed to be low cost and highly efficient compared to other solar technologies, but currently utilise a gold layer. 

Under the agreement, First Graphene and Greatcell intend to jointly develop graphene composites and formulations to be used to manufacture more efficient and even lower cost PSCs. The graphene-based solutions remove the need for a gold layer, which could reduce the material input cost of the cell by circa 80%...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 November 2022)

SP has had a bit of a recovery of late:





only real news, apart from a reasonable Quarter, is that, on 27/10, it announced a _patent had been granted in the United States for novel *supercapacitor *technology being advanced by the Company. The technology, used to produce metal oxide decorated products that show superior performance to existing activated carbon used in supercapacitors, was developed by a team at the University of Manchester.  First Graphene holds an exclusive worldwide licensing agreement for the technology_ .

Otherwise, it continues to have a _specific commercial focus on large, high-growth global markets including cement and concrete; composites and plastics; coatings, adhesives, silicones and elastomers (CASE); and energy storage applications_.


----------

